# Post Secondary Presidential Debate Poll



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*Now that the second presidential debate has taken place, who will you vote for?*​
George W. Bush650.00%John F. Kerry541.67%Ralph Nader18.33%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Who will you vote for?


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

This is about brain power. Bush stole elections for his first term, but now he can blame only himself. Only most backward religious or greedy people would want him for the next four years.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, we are winning the Nodakoutdoors poll, 3 to 2! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

I watched about 1/2 of it. The best part was W's "need any wood?" line. Had me rolling on the floor! It was a better performance than round 1. Not that I wanted that.

So close!

23 days and counting.

RC


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Indeed Robert, that wood line had me laughing harder than the "you forgot Poland" one.


----------

